# OC1 Solo Through Grand Canyon



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice article!

Lame ranger. Must have a tiny "problem."

Props to Joe- sounds like it was a fun trip!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Back if memory correct August of 1992, I was on a Grand Canyon trip set up by Bob Foote.

Bob had run the GC before in solo open canoe, I cannot remember the dates.

On the GC trip I was on there was Bob and his wife at the time both in solo canoes, plus several Canadian boaters in solo canoes and Canadians Sal and Mike Yee in a tandem I think Dimension set up with dual saddles. Mike and Sal put on a real show at the major rapids in that big canoe, rolling the boat a number of times when the big holes just swallowed the canoe. The canoes ran every drop and did the runs in style.

We had a video man on the trip. A video came out I think the name was Open Canoes in the Grand Canyon. This was back in the old tape days, not sure if the video is still offered or is in DVD format.

I have not seen Bob in a number of years but I think he is still teaching and running canoes in serious white water all over. Bob was a leader in opening the Grand Canyon in open canoes. I mention him so he can be included in this list of folks who run the Grand Canyon in open canoes. Awesome to watch the men and women run the big rapids in canoes!!


----------

